# Sources



## Strider (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello! I want to find out where else can I find precious metals, gold, silver, doesn't matter...anywhere other than just CPU scrap and technical stuff. And if there is...what about the quantities?


----------



## T3sl4 (Sep 29, 2009)

Well, if you just want some metal, you can ask your local jeweller. Should be easy enough to get at somewhat above spot price.

If you mean in terms of PM-rich scrap, well that is the question now, isn't it? 

Tim


----------



## Strider (Sep 30, 2009)

T3sl4 said:


> Well, if you just want some metal, you can ask your local jeweller. Should be easy enough to get at somewhat above spot price.
> 
> If you mean in terms of PM-rich scrap, well that is the question now, isn't it?
> 
> Tim



Well that is what I wanted..I wanted to know something different, but ok! I can buy off scrap from jeweler or he just tosses it at me? :mrgreen: 

I want to know if there are any PM components in non-technological stuff, like mirrors and misc items


----------



## Gold (Sep 30, 2009)

Palladium from Hammond Organs :arrow: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=164&p=7060&hilit=organs+palladium#p7060


----------



## Strider (Sep 30, 2009)

Cool, when I get near one I'll show it some respect


----------



## netseeker (Oct 3, 2009)

Find out who does auctions for the school districts near you. Lots of old electronics and computer equipment at these auctions along with just about anything else you can think of. Just be careful of "bidding frenzy" so you don't overpay. Many auctions are on line too which makes bidding easy - just don't forget to inspect before bidding since it keeps unpleasant surprises from occurring.

Robert


----------



## 2002valkyrie (Oct 13, 2009)

I found out today that projector lamps have mercury in them does that have any value worth recovering?


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 14, 2009)

Mercury can no longer be looked upon as an asset. It has no market unless you have considerable volume. It can be recycled through proper channels, but there is no market for small amounts. I would look upon anything that contains mercury as being much the same as non-functional fluorescent lamps. Not worth having, and a nuisance when it comes to disposal. 

Harold


----------



## 2002valkyrie (Oct 14, 2009)

That explains the $10.00 core charge and makes it worth returning for the refund. Thank you for the speeded reply.


----------



## NoTTD (Dec 14, 2009)

Anything worth salvaging in old hand crank phones?


----------



## qst42know (Dec 14, 2009)

Old hand crank phones have a collector following. Don't scrap them till you know what they are worth.


----------



## AlanInMo (Dec 15, 2009)

NoTTD said:


> Anything worth salvaging in old hand crank phones?


They're great for fishing.. literally 8)


----------

